# Combat orientations of different styles



## Kris (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi,​I'm looking at learning a new style to complement my Muay Thai, as such i wanted a style that incorporated a lot of soft techniques, such as throws joint locks etc. I do however want a practical style not a sporting one. Given this, and with the help of other forumites and the local phone book, i have narrowed my choices down to:​
Sakura Ju Jitsu​Hapkido​Jhung Nan Internal Style Kung Fu​
From what i have been told Hapkido is very similar to Ju Jitsu, is that true?​
Also which styles of Ju Jitsu are the more combat oriented styles is Sakura one of them, or is this just a random name?​
Anyway all input appreciated​
Thanks​


----------



## stanley neptune (Feb 26, 2004)

Hapkido stems from Aikijujitsu which is the root of Aikido.

You may want to try Systema which is a Russian style that is much like Japanese Aiki styles. It has a combat flavor as it was/is used by the Russian Spetznatz (Spec Ops) groups. Try www.russianmartialart.com for Vladimir Vasiliev's web site. He is da man when it comes to Systema.

Never heard of Sakura but I have imbibed a few Sapporos. mmmm  good beer!!!!

Stanley Neptune


----------

